

Eve – October - dangoor
http://incidentalcomplexity.com/2014/11/05/october/

======
scrollaway
I think it says a lot about eve the way I look at the project and can't help
but think that lighttable was just given up on 80% of the way through.

I'm sorry guys. I like what you're doing with Eve and I've heard the
justifications re lighttable in the original eve post. But all that will stick
to my mind is that you start building cool stuff, and then give up on it.

